# Holiday website



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi there 

Has anyone ever used cheapholidays.co.uk ? 

Just wondering if they are reliable or not! 

Thanks 

Rachel


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi...

Ive never heard of them   

Ive used lowcostholidays a couple of times and never had a problem


----------

